# Alice In Chains - Spring 2010



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

February 2010
2 - Vancouver, British Columbia - Orpheum Theatre

March 2010
16 - Montreal, Quebec - Metropolis
17 - Toronto, Ontario - Sound Academy


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fretboard said:


> February 2010
> 2 - Vancouver, British Columbia - Orpheum Theatre
> 
> March 2010
> ...


sweet. I really wanted to avoid downtown Vancouver in February, but I'm going to need to see this.
anyone who see pre-sale codes, pls post 'em!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

ended up with row 13. can't wait!!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

anyone in Vancouver going... sneaking up on Tuesday


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

let me know how it is! I'm dying to go, but no one will go with me! Too chicken to go alone.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> let me know how it is! I'm dying to go, but no one will go with me! Too chicken to go alone.


what do you mean, you will not be alone the place will be packed... haha =]


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My next-door-neighbour went to Vancouver to see them today! I'm sure I'll be getting the full report when he gets home.
-Mikey


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

what an unbelievable show. Terrific energy throughout - I mean non-freakin' stop. I don't think a single person sat down for the entire set (about 2 hours). i was surprised at how tight this band was, especially for the first night of the tour. I heard one miscue coming out of a section of no excuses, they were back on track by the end of the bar. So many stops and precise changes in some of these songs, and they were just bang on. Played a lot of stuff from Black/Blue, and a lot from Dirt, too.

Show started out with a beating heart projected on a big translucent sheet in front of the stage, and the band comes out and plays All Secrets Known, while back-lit behind the sheet. Some very cool imagery. As the song kicks it up a notch, the sheet comes down and *bam* they blow the roof off of the place, and pretty much don't stop. If I have one criticism, at times the vocals seemed a bit too affected by chorus/delay... I know that's a big part of the sound, but a few times for me it approached that autotune drone. That's just a minor criticism if I had to look for something - the show was the best I have seen in a long, long time.

approximate setlist:
All Secrets Known
It Ain't Like That
Them Bones
Again
Rain When I Die
Your Decision
Got Me Wrong
No Excuses
Last Of My Kind
Down In A Hole
Sickman
God Am
Lesson Learned
Acid Bubble
Angry Chair
Main In the Box
----------------------
Would
Rooster

Jerry played most of the set (the drop-D stuff) with his G&L Strat, but gave decent amount of time to a G&L Tele and a black LP. William has some chops too, he spent most of the night with a gorgeous burst LP, but used a couple of acoustics and what looked like a Gibby Firebird. Their cabs were all covered with sheet for part of the projection show, and i didn't see the boards (row 13). At least some of it was run offstage, as Jerry was using a wah at times no matter where he was standing.

in summary, to those that think AIC died with Layne..... you are missing out. 
You can call this group "Jerry and friends" if you like, but it is a fantastic band. 

a few youtube clips, to give you an idea of set and sound (not mine)

[YOUTUBE]pdCWLGJkSDU[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]B1SzUxBBM0Q[/YOUTUBE]

and the opening band was kind of neat, reminded me of a Bauhaus on steroids, if that makes sense.
called "Creature with the atom brain". They had a nice groove.
[YOUTUBE]14jDHUzZDBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------

